# Classy rolling pins



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi guys.

I think it is the first time I've posted in the CNC section.

Is anyone doing anything like these ?

These Custom Laser-Engraved Rolling Pins Will Stamp Your Dough With Cool Patterns | Bored Panda

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services

Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 91 400 3784

[email protected]
[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Home | Croatia Property Services


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

What a good idea - they look great fun.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Truly wonderful Peter as is seeing you posting again. I do hope you are well and that business is booming, it's been a while.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Clever idea. A small endmill or v-carve with a v-bit could accomplish the same thing on any CNC machine with a rotary axis.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Harry

Business is dreadful ! The Spanish market is full of stuff the banks are dumping to get their mortgages back and taking all our investors !

I did think the rolling pins were quite cute.

Hope all is well with you and Marlene.

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services

Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 91 400 3784

[email protected]
[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Home | Croatia Property Services


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome,Peter... I learn something new here every day.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Business is dreadful ! The Spanish market is full of stuff the banks are dumping to get their mortgages back and taking all our investors !
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that Peter, perhaps as a sideline you should consider making wooden items for sale, cutting boards, jewellery and trinket boxes etc. Once jigged up it can be quite fast as you no doubt know. Marlene and I are in reasonable condition for our age.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's actually a pretty neat idea Peter . Sorry to hear about the economy there . I actually had to google your country to find it as I've never heard of it before today


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I've never heard of it before today" That's the problem with you youngsters, you haven't been around long enough to acquire a wide range of knowledge and experience!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

*Istria*



RainMan1 said:


> That's actually a pretty neat idea Peter . Sorry to hear about the economy there . I actually had to google your country to find it as I've never heard of it before today


I think there are four of five of us on here, mostly guys who had lived in places like Australia or, in my case, the UK, before coming here.

I've sold property to Americans and Canadians who have retired down here. Where I am was part of Italy for 20 years between the two world wars, as well as being part of the Venetian and Roman empires. We still have many Italian speakers.

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services

Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879
+385 (0) 91 400 3784

[email protected]
[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Home | Croatia Property Services


----------

